# Dk50 hydraulics shuddering



## hayefarm (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi

The rear 3-point linkage is shuddering when lifting an implement and when the tractor is turned off the arms drop, it's happening it intermittently. Occasionally happens on the front loader, so I am suspecting a stuck valve or a piston ring gone. The hydraulic oil / filter have been changed recently and the problem still persists. Any ideas to narrow down the problem?

Cheers, Stuart


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Stuart, welcome to the forum.

Normally, I attribute this phenomena to a blown lift piston seal. But, the lift arms dropping down is a constant thing, there's no intermittent.


----------



## hayefarm (Dec 3, 2021)

Not too sure if I was clear in the first post that both the shuddering and the arms dropping are intermittent. The fact that it also happens occasionally on the front loader thought it was more likely a stuck valve somewhere. Thanks for your help.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Both my tractors 'shudder' when the fluid is cold, especially in the winter. I just warm them up before using them which I do summer and winter anyway.


----------

